# Doxycycline



## BDs (Jun 4, 2017)

Vet told us it is1 tbs per cup of water? Does this sound correct?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

What are and who are you medicating?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

More info is needed.


----------



## BDs (Jun 4, 2017)

Treating 5 chickens for sneezing, and coughing symptoms.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

What did the vet say what your birds were infected with, CRD? Follow your vets advice.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the forum!!!Use distilled water if you have hard tap water.Some antibiotics bind with chemicals in hard water,rendering the antibiotics useless or you have to double/quadruple(I don't remember which) the dose for it to be effective.Good luck!!!


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

BDs said:


> Vet told us it is1 tbs per cup of water? Does this sound correct?


Amount to use depends on the brand doxycycline you are using *and* the bacteria you are treating. If your vet said to use one tablespoon per cup, then I suggest that you follow their instructions.


----------

